# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  La seriedad en los agronegocios

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Abro este tema, luego de la lamentable experiencia vivida con la empresa Santa Sofía del Sur, quien me dejó plantado a mí y a mis clientes de manera olímpica, con orden de compra firmada por el gerente general y toda la vaina.  
Lo lamentable para que me entiendan, es que fueron ellos mismos los que me contactaron -a través de Fiorella Navarro- para buscar "socios comerciales", y como sí me interesaba tener un proveedor de espárragos con planta de proceso propia, decidí ir a visitarlos hasta Ica, donde pude conversar con ellos personalmente sobre las posibilidades de negocios entre nosotros. 
El asunto es que a los pocos días les conseguí un pedido de espárragos para Singapure, que iba a ser cancelado 100% contra documentos; pero extrañamente me dijeron a último momento que SENASA no les había emitido el certificado fitosanitario, y que por lo tanto no iban a poder enviar los espárragos. 
Pero la cosa no queda allí obviamente, porque todos cometemos errores y se puede entender que por "X" motivos no se pudo obtener el certificado fitosanitario para poder hacer el envío, por el  que ya se habían comprometido. Sin embargo, es aquí cuando esta empresa demostró su total falta de seriedad para hacer negocios, ya que dejó de contestar toda comunicación mía para intentar reprogramar el envío para una nueva fecha, ya que mi cliente como cualquier otro, tenía compromisos importantes que cumplir con sus respectivos compradores. Y así fue, nunca más me respondieron ni los correos, ni mis llamadas telefónicas; pero para que entiendan la diferencia, YO NO DEJÉ DE DAR LA CARA A MIS CLIENTES E HICE TODO LO QUE ESTUVO A MI ALCANCE PARA SOLUCIONARLES EL PROBLEMA.  
Lamentablemente, hasta el día de hoy sigo trabajando en este pedido, y gracias a la poca seriedad de Santa Sofía del Sur, mi imagen, la imagen de AgroFórum, la imagen de mis clientes y la imagen del Perú, se vieron afectados por estos malos empresarios, que encima tienen la "conciencia" de decirme que nos respondieron en todo momento... La verdad es que no fue así, y lo peor de todo, es que justo hoy me vengo a enterar por otro cliente que me está pidiendo espárragos, que necesitaba saber de qué planta provendrían mis espárragos, pues su cliente no quería tener ningún tipo de relación, adivinen con quién: "SANTA SOFíA DEL SUR S.A.C."... Y eso fue la gota que rebalsó el vaso, porque esto quiere decir que ellos suelen trabajar de esa manera, dejando plantados a sus clientes sin importarles lo más mínimo cómo se pueden ver afectados.  *¡UNA VERDADERA VERGÜENZA ESTA EMPRESA!... ¡Y UNA VERDADERA VERGÜENZA SU GENTE!*  :Mad:  
En fin, no tenía pensado gastar mi tiempo en este tema, pero saber que otro cliente pasó por lo mismo que yo, me ha indignado de verdad; y no estoy haciendo más que uso de mi portal para cumplir con uno de los objetivos que tracé desde un inicio para AgroFórum: "denunciar"... en este caso a una empresa que no cumple con sus compromisos, que le importa absolutamente nada el cliente, y que no tienen ni decencia para dar la cara y decir al menos la verdad -cualquiera fuera ésta-. 
Todos son libres de trabajar con quienes quieran, pero mi recomendación es que tengan especial cuidado si quieren comprarle espárragos a esta empresa llamada SANTA SOFÍA DEL SUR... :Lie:   Caja SANTA SOFIA.jpg ORDEN DE COMPRA FRUTA FRESH.jpgTemas similares: SEPA GESTIÓN ESTRATÉGICA DE AGRONEGOCIOS El reto de los agronegocios Hablemos sobre Agronegocios ética en los agronegocios Agronegocios internet empresa

----------


## Edgar S.H

Mi respaldo Bruno, empresas como estas merman y dañan la imagen del Peru como una potencia exportadora de alimentos. Si pretendemos ser una potencia en agroexportacion minimo deberiamos ser responsables y serios con nuestros compromisos. Esta es la empresa F100000000000000000.......... del mes.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## rchacon

Bueno Bruno cosas que pasan . lamentablemte te hicieron quedar mal a ti y Agroforum , ESPERO QUE ESTO NO VUELVA A OCURRIR   
Saludos,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muchas gracias a ambos por el respaldo, y estoy de acuerdo en que cosas como éstas pasan, pero la idea es reducirlas al mínimo por el bien de nuestra marca país -que tanto dinero y esfuerzo nos ha costado posicionar-. 
Mi recomendación es que sean siempre serios y den la cara cuando las cosas no salen como se esperan, para dejar las cosas bien con los clientes. El hecho de no responder nunca más ante los problemas, tiene un efecto mucho más negativo que si damos la cara y buscamos una solución para tener una buena relación comercial con nuestros clientes. Y lo que sí no deben hacer nunca, es incumplir sus compromisos de venta, por el simple hecho de recibir una mejor propuesta económica a último momento, porque eso sólo trae resultados a muy corto plazo, cuando lo importantes es trabajar a largo plazo con clientes -igual de serios-. 
Seguramente mi cliente estará también comentando aquí su experiencia con Santa Sofía del Sur, así que veremos qué detalles nos puede contar para estar más al tanto de cómo se manejan los negocios en dicha empresa. 
Saludos y seamos empresarios serios por el bien de todos... :Wave:

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Que pena creo que el dueño de esta empresa no esta para exportar si no para poner un puesto en la parada y de ambulante por la total falta de seriedad.

----------


## Luis E.

Tienes toda la razon Bruno.
Como poder crear buenas relaciones comerciales a largo plazo si no hay seriedad?
Asi no se llega muy lejos, y todo se sabe.
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Se imaginan responderles a sus clientes y no tener respuesta para ellos, porque la empresa que te firmó la orden de compra y te falló en el primer intento, ya no contesta más... :Confused: ? Como les digo, a mí no me quedó otra más que decirle a mis clientes que les pedía mil disculpas y que se me caía la cara de vergüenza por lo sucedido... :Sorry: , pero al menos salvé mi reputación y mi imagen dando la cara ante este problemón en el que me metieron y haciendo lo que estuvo a mi alcance para tratar de salvar este pedido con otros proveedores. 
No es que sea un experimentado en agronegocios, pero es primera vez que me hacen quedar tan mal con algún cliente; y la verdad es que me molesta mucho cuando yo debo pagar por lo errores de otros. 
Esperemos cambien de actitud en esa empresa. 
Muchas gracias por el respaldo y saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hablando de la imagen país en un nuevo tema que justo que acabo de publicar en este foro de Gestión, debo retomar este tema para contarles que ayer me reuní con una empresa española que recién se acaba de instalar en el Perú y que sufrió el mismo problema que yo y otro cliente más, con Santa Sofía del Sur. 
Pero no vayan a pensar que nos juntamos para hablar de Santa Sofía, sino que cuando les conté de mi problema y mencioné el nombre de esta empresa, se miraron a los ojos con gran sorpresa; y es que como les cuento, les pasó exactamente el mismo cuento que sucedió conmigo y con mis clientes: *"NOS DEJARON PLANTADOS"*, con la única diferencia que ellos no tenían la orden de compra firmada como yo, pero tienen el mismo problema que tuve yo con mis clientes. 
Yo creo que este tema no debería ni existir en AgroFórum, pero no puedo dejar de denunciarlos, sabiendo el daño que le hacen a nuestra marca país. A mí no me conviene estar haciendo bulla con las empresas que no me cumplen, porque puedo generar algún rechazo con otras empresas que sí hacen las cosas bien; pero les juro que no voy a dejar de denunciar a empresas como ésta, así tenga que cerrar AgroFórum.pe 
Y créanme que como administrador, soy bastante más moderado en mis comentarios, en comparación a lo que podría opinar en otros foros.  :Mad:  
Por eso, repito.... *"Si están buscando espárragos y se topan con la empresa Santa Sofía del Sur, tengan muchísimo cuidado para que no queden mal con sus clientes"* (Un consejo de un conejo) 
Saludos

----------


## rchacon

SIN comentarios .... ya que mas se puede esperar . esto hace que las empresas del extranjero tenga una desconfianza en hacer negocios con Empresarios de Peru .

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> SIN comentarios .... ya que mas se puede esperar . esto hace que las empresas del extranjero tenga una desconfianza en hacer negocios con Empresarios de Peru .

 Tal cual Renzo, ahora los clientes españoles dudan de adelantar dinero para poder empezar a hacer su pedido de espárragos, aunque como le dije a ellos, el riesgo está en ambos eslabones de la cadena, y los proveedores también quieren minimizar los riesgos en sus operaciones. El tema es que así se hace muy complicado cerrar ventas, por la desconfianza que siempre está presente en las negociaciones; y estas empresas no hacen más que contribuir a dicha desconfianza. 
Sin embargo, la forma de trabajar de esta empresa que les comento no tiene nombre luego de saber que ya somos 3 víctimas a las que dejaron tirando cintura con total descaro y desfachatez.  
Espero podamos entender todos que haciendo bien las cosas y ganando alguito menos en el corto plazo, terminamos ganando más en el largo plazo.

----------


## Giannina Tafur

He leído atentamente todos los comentarios, en mi experiencia de haber vivido en otro país,Chile especificamente recuerdo que en el gbno de Lagos cuando él empezó a viajar y promover el país y subir sus bonos de imagen país hacían charlas informáticas de como debíamos conducirnos hacia los diferentes clientes entonces habian cursillos de el cliente asiático,el cliente de medio orienteetc etc nos enseñaban la seriedad con que había que tratar a los clientes,sus fortalezas,productos en los que estaban interesados y todo GRATIS, creo que la enseñanza y educación parte por casa,es sabido que no podemos seguir siendo tan informales si queremos seguir avanzando y llegar a ser potencia mundial,habría que conversar con el Organismo pertinente y proponerles algo así.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> He leído atentamente todos los comentarios, en mi experiencia de haber vivido en otro país,Chile especificamente recuerdo que en el gbno de Lagos cuando él empezó a viajar y promover el país y subir sus bonos de imagen país hacían charlas informáticas de como debíamos conducirnos hacia los diferentes clientes entonces habian cursillos de el cliente asiático,el cliente de medio orienteetc etc nos enseñaban la seriedad con que había que tratar a los clientes,sus fortalezas,productos en los que estaban interesados y todo GRATIS, creo que la enseñanza y educación parte por casa,es sabido que no podemos seguir siendo tan informales si queremos seguir avanzando y llegar a ser potencia mundial,habría que conversar con el Organismo pertinente y proponerles algo así.

 Hola Giannina: 
Suena interesante lo que nos cuentas acerca de las capacitaciones en Chile con el ex presidente Lagos, y podría ser una idea aplicable también en el Perú, más aún teniendo en cuenta el pobre nivel educativo de mi país. En estos casos, lo que debe primar es la "ética", y ello sólo se consigue con buena educación, tanto en los centros educativos como en el mismo hogar. La decisión de hacer las cosas bien siempre saldrá de nosotros, así que por eso es importante inculcar algunos valores fundamentales para que podamos crecer como país y como sociedad. 
Yo no soy ni he sido ningún santo en mi vida, pero cuando se trata de hacer negocios con terceros, trato de ser lo más formal y serio posible; para precisamente ganarme una imagen positiva y así seguir con la relación comercial con los clientes. Y como comprenderán, no me hace gracia que los éstos piensen que yo puedo ser un estafador -o un cabecero como decimos aquí- por culpa de otros peruanos que no tienen escrúpulos a la hora cerrar tratos para después no cumplirlos. 
En todo caso, espero que este tema sirva para "educar" a los jóvenes emprendedores a hacer las cosas de manera seria y responsable cuando cierren negocios, para alcanzar los objetivos en el corto, mediano y largo plazo. 
Gracias por tu comentario y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¡Dios mío! ¡Dame paciencia por favor!.... Lamentablemente debo comentar nuevamente la poca seriedad de algunas personas con las que intento hacer negocios serios. ¡Qué diablos pasa en este país!....  
Por un lado, recibo respuesta de un proveedor interesado en mis convocatorias para abastecer a las plantas de pulpa que conozco. Me traen muestras que me hacen pagar. Llevo las muestras a las plantas. Cierro un pedido. El proveedor me confirma un volumen inicial para una fecha, pero el día anterior a las 9:00 pm -luego de como 20 intentos de llamada a su celular-, recibo un correo de él indicándome que hubo una "confusión" y que recién iba a cosechar al día siguiente, y que iba a entregar en un par de días más al acordado. Cuando lo llamo para reclamarle, su respuesta fue: "Así es el mercado"... *SIN COMENTARIOS*   

> Confirmado para el miercoles.  Promedio 5 ton a 1.70 Necesitamos la direcciÃ³n.
> lo que conversamos de tu comisiÃ³n 0.05 ok.
> Confirmame lo siguiente para mandar mi factura. La fruta llega se pesa inmediatamente se hace la factura y se  emite el cheque a 15 dias.
> Por otro lado.
> Necesito saber si puedes negociar
> Variaciones de precio si fuera necesario estas variacion son de 10 centimos promedio.
> Explicales que la guanabana por ser  invierno seguira subiendo. 
> A la espera de tus comentarios
> Saludos

  

> Bruno, Gustavo se comunico contigo y al parecer a habido una confusión en cuanto a las especificaciones del producto ya que el estaba acopiando pdcto de mayor tamaño. El acopio se iniciara el día de mañana y pasado mañana para enviarlo a planta el día viernes.

 Lo peor de todo es que este caso se queda chiquitito en comparación a lo que he tenido que vivir con los productores de chirimoya, que me dejaron plantado después de chambear como un burro y de invertir tanto tiempo y dinero para que el mundo pueda conocer y degustar de nuestra deliciosa fruta de bandera.  
Así como en la mayoría de los casos, me dejaron colgado a último momento con todo listo para exportar. Luego de que hiciera todo el esfuerzo de certificar el campo de chirimoya con el SENASA, de pagar pagar la inspección en planta y el certificado fitosanitario, y de moverme de aquí para allá para reprogramar el envío a Uruguay esta semana, hoy me informan que el productor vendió toda la fruta al barrer...jajajaj. No me queda otra más que reírme de la situación y de mí mismo... *¡POR IDIOTA!* :Mad: ... Por querer que la chirimoya peruana se conozca en el mundo y por querer apoyar a los pequeños productores queriéndolos incorporar a una cadena exportadora.  
No tienen una idea de lo decepcionado, frustrado y molesto que puedo estar con el mundo de los agronegocios en el Perú, así que por un tiempo me retiro de este cochino mundo, para dedicarme a mejorar AgroFórum como medio especializado, que es en lo que debo concentrarme, pues yo provengo del mundo de las comunicaciones...*¡ZAPATERO A SUS ZAPATOS!... ¡IDIOTA!  * Es increíble que teniendo tanto mercado como productores o proveedores a disposición, no seamos capaces de armar entre todos, una cadena de negocio eficiente. En todo caso, quiero que sepan que hice mi mejor esfuerzo para que este tema de la chirimoya camine, pero los mismos productores y la cruda realidad, me demostraron que no somos un país competitivo para convertirnos en importantes exportadores de chirimoya; y se los digo, porque hay empresas solicitando chirimoya, pero los exportadores no pueden enviar más de 2 pallets por envío, y así quién carajo puede hacer un negocio de exportación.
Por eso la frustración; porque el producto es una maravilla, el mercado lo solicita a gritos, pero somos los mismos peruanos -todos- los que no somos capaces de aprovechar lo que la naturaleza nos brindó como propio. 
¡Felicitaciones compatriotas!... Sigamos así, para que sean los chilenos y los españoles los que nos terminen vendiendo chirimoya a nosotros. :Frusty:  
Saludos y éxitos a los agricultores y profesionales serios, porque hacen falta a gritos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Qué seriedad le puedo exigir a todos estos "cagones" a los que me refiero en este tema, cuando el Estado peruano es el primer y más grande "cagón", que no está dispuesto a honrar sus compromisos con los expropiados de la Reforma Agraria, cuyas tierras fueron arranchadas y negociadas con un "lapicero-ametralladora" hace más de 40 años. 
¿Nosotros debemos comportarnos como el Estado?, porque si es así, ahora entiendo por qué muchas personas son como son en este país. 
Una vergüenza que quieran seguir haciéndose los locos, más aún con al situación económica que vive el país, y más aún cuando este gobierno ha defendido las políticas nacionalistas del General Velasco. 
Ante esta situación, lo más honesto que puedo decir es:  *
"¡Paga Estado Miserable!"*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

02-ELOHIM.jpg*
¡Cuidemos la imagen del país y del empresario agroexportador peruano! * Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, les pido su atención a este tema por tratarse de un caso de falta ética grave en el mundo de los agronegocios, que afecta a la imagen del Perú como país proveedor de alimentos, y a la imagen de los agroexportadores nacionales que con tanto esfuerzo ganan una reputación en los mercados internacionales con su trabajo serio y profesional.  *Caso: Corporación Elohim Business Corporation E.I.R.L - Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales* 
El pasado mes de agosto del presente año,  mi persona –Bruno Cillóniz Guerrero-  cerró la venta como intermediario de 1 contenedor de uva Red Globe para un cliente importante del hermano país de Colombia, a través de un proveedor perteneciente a la comunidad de AgroFórum, indentificado como: *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales (Gerente General de Corporación Elohim Business Corporation E.I.R.L)*, cuyo nombre de usuario aquí es *"agalvez25".* 
El caso tiene una primera etapa positiva, en la que el proveedor envía la uva al cliente, luego de algunos pequeños percances por la premura con la que hizo la exportación. Sin embargo, y por cosas que suceden en agronegocios, el *Sr.* *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales* no pudo cumplir con el 100% de las cajas que se debían enviar, por lo que al final de la exportación quedó un saldo a favor del cliente de *US$3,479.00*, que el *Sr.* *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales* debía devolver o descontarlo de un posible segundo envío. 
Es en este punto que las cosas se empiezan a complicar, pues luego de rechazar la opción de trabajar otro contenedor para poder descontar ese dinero en el próximo envío, el *Sr.* *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales* se compromete a hacer la devolución del dinero en el corto plazo, pero que luego de más de 10 compromisos de su parte, hasta el día de hoy no cumple con lo ofrecido. 
Durante todo este tiempo, el cliente, una bróker con la que trabajamos juntos este negocio, y yo, hemos sido víctimas de las constantes mentiras, excusas y mecidas del *Sr.* *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales,* quien después de varios incumplimientos nos confesó que había *“utilizado dicho dinero para hacer negocios particulares, y que pagaría tan pronto le paguen a él sus clientes”.* Así como lo leen, el proveedor decidió que tenía una gran oportunidad de hacer una importación desde Panamá con dinero que no le pertenecía, por lo que ahora debíamos esperarlo a que lo recupere, para que pueda devolver el dinero que con poquísima ética utilizó para beneficio propio.  
Luego de enterarnos de esta noticia, el caso fue incluso empeorando, pues cada vez que llamábamos al *Sr.* *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales*, éste respondía con diversas fechas indicando que sin falta hacía la devolución; sin embargo, sus promesas solo quedaban en palabras que se las llevaba el viento.  
No sé si les ha pasado a ustedes, pero esperar a alguien una y otra vez, para que no cumpla con lo ofrecido; y que encima ni siquiera se digne a llamarnos para informarnos de que no va a poder cumplir con los pagos, puso el caso bastante complicado, al punto que en una de mis llamadas dejé de pedir por favor, pues todo tiene un límite. 
Luego de este incidente por demás incómodo, bajamos el tono de las conversaciones nuevamente, para ver si podíamos retomar el camino de la seriedad, y así se hizo. Nuevamente volvimos a las llamadas continuas y a pedir -una y otra vez- que por favor cumpla con la devolución del saldo a favor del cliente; llegando a aceptarle una propuesta de realizar pagos semanales de US$500. 
Luego de varias semanas, el *Sr.* *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales* solo ha realizado un abono de US$500 al cliente, incumpliendo nuevamente con su palabra de realizar abonos semanales; por lo que ahora solo me queda responderle a mi cliente haciendo público este incómodo caso, pues debemos ser nosotros mismos los que impidamos que más empresarios como éste sigan trabajando con total normalidad en el Perú, mientras daña gravemente la imagen del país y la imagen de los empresarios agroexportadores peruanos; pues como era de esperarse, ya no pude cerrar más contenedores de uva con este cliente en las mismas condiciones. 
Pero  el caso no acaba aquí, pues luego de haber recibido en mi hogar al *Sr.* *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales* para conversar de negocios -previo a todo este problema-  decidí ayudarlo con el diseño gráfico y la impresión de unas tarjetas personales que necesitaba de manera urgente para la Expoalimentaria 2014, y a su vez, cometí el error de entregarle confiado 1 refractómetro de mano, 1 juego de calibradores de uva y una tabla de color para uvas de mesa rojas, que con total descaro utiliza y muestra en su página de Facebook, cuando hasta el día de hoy no me cancela ninguno de los equipos, ni el diseño gráfico de sus tarjetas, ni la impresión de las mismas; por lo que soy yo quien viene cubriendo los costos de este mal empresario peruano, que como muchos, se presenta de traje y corbata sin sangre en la cara, para hacer lo que hasta el momento viene haciendo conmigo, con mis socia y con mi cliente. 
Es importante señores que entre todos le demos la espalda a este tipo de empresarios, que juegan a su merced con la imagen del país y con el dinero de empresarios que se encuentran fuera del Perú, perjudicándonos a todos. En ese sentido, les pido su apoyo para dar a conocer casos como éste en AgroFórum, y así evitar que se repitan otros casos similares en nuestro país. Los “empresarios” de este tipo deben saber que existen los medios para hacerles frente, y que de alguna u otra manera, los empresarios serios y profesionales defenderemos lo que con tanto esfuerzo ganamos cada uno de nosotros. 
No se trata de algo muy difícil de entender: *“El dinero del cliente no es tu dinero”, “Las fechas de pago se cumplen”, “Al cliente no se le miente o mece sistemáticamente”, “No solicites productos o servicios si no tienes el dinero para pagarlos”, etc, etc.* Estas son lecciones que uno aprende desde chico, si has crecido en un entorno de valores y ética; por lo que no se necesita de estudios profesionales para entenderlo. 
La verdad es que se trata de una total injusticia que mi cliente tenga que esperar a que este señor obtenga el dinero que se apropió indebidamente, cuando éste sigue trabajando con otros clientes con total impunidad. También es un total injusticia que yo tenga que trabajar gratis por el servicio de diseño de sus tarjetas, que sea yo el que pague los equipos que se llevó, que sea yo el que pague la impresión de sus tarjetas, que sea yo el que le dé crédito fiscal, etc, etc. 
Los empresarios peruanos y del mundo no estamos para trabajar y pagar lo de otros malos empresarios, por lo que espero que esta denuncia sirva para hacerle entender al *Sr.* *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales,* que aún tiene deudas que pagar y que como intermediarios, no descansaremos hasta que el último centavo haya sido devuelto, y hasta que la última factura que me debe haya sido cancelada. 
Aldo, nuevamente me dirijo a ti -pero esta vez a través de AgroFórum- para que por favor pagues inmediatamente lo que le debes al cliente y así cerremos este incómodo caso para todos. Recuerda que esta denuncia no es parte de una amenaza, si no que se trata de lo mínimo que puedo hacer para defender los intereses de mi cliente, ya que eres tú el que incumplió o hizo mal uso del dinero que no te correspondía. En ese sentido, debes saber que si el caso hubiera sido al revés, también hubieras contado con todo mi apoyo para solucionar tu problema. Lamentablemente, en este caso el que está en falta eres tú, tu empresa, y nadie más, por lo que espero que pronto podamos darle una salida a todo esto, para ver incluso si podemos retomar las negociaciones entre nosotros, porque también entiendo que las personas y empresas se equivocan. 
Quedamos atentos a tus abonos para dejar atrás este incómodo episodio de agronegocios entre nosotros, y sinceramente espero que no vuelvas a cometer el mismo error, porque estoy seguro que así no llegarías lejos nunca. 
¡Saludos y éxitos a todos los profesionales serios este 2015! :Wink:    *Razón Social:* ELOHIM BUSINESS CORPORATION E.I.R.L. *RUC:* 20526594186 *Titular-Gerente:* Gálvez Gonzales Aldo Javier *Dirección Legal:* Cal. Bernal Nro. 224 Cent. Bellavista (Espaldas de Cuartel de Bellavista) *Distrito / Ciudad:* Bellavista *Provincia:* Sullana *Departamento:* Piura  *Oficina Lima:* Av. Víctor Andrés Belaúnde 147 - Centro Empresarial Real - Edificio Real 6 - Piso 7 - San Isidro - Lima 051  *Teléfono Oficina Comercial - Lima:* +51 01 7124311 *Teléfono Oficina de Operaciones - Piura:* +51 073 270080 Anexos: 757 - 762 *Correos:* ventas@ebc-peru.com / aldogalvez.25@gmail.com *Sitio web:* http://www.ebc-peru.com/

----------


## luisdy

Saludos Bruno, realmente creo que ya tienes material para escribir un libro sobre los malos empresarios peruanos, que desgraciadamente son muchos. Dada la terrible corrupcion que campea en todos los ambitos de nuestra patria no es sorpresa escuchar historias como la tuya todos los dias. Vivo en USA mas de 25 años y una de las cosas mas importantes que aprendi en esta bendita tierra es que si quieres ser un buen empresario tienes que respetar tu palabra mas que cualquier contrato legal, tu "prestigio" es el valor mas importante de tu empresa y eso se construye lentamente con mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio pero una vez conseguido las puertas siempre estaran abiertas para muchas buenas oportunidades. La ETICA es una palabra muy venida a menos en nuestro pais, existe una cultura generalizada de quien "es el mas vivo" y eso toma mucho tiempo para arreglarse. Aqui existe una organizacion, dirigida por el Gobierno, llamada PACA en la cual todo negocio que quiera trabajar con productos comestibles tiene la obligacion de inscribirse y someterse a sus reglas, las cuales existen para reglamentar ciertos procesos minimos de seguridad,eficiencia entre otras cosas.Una de ellas es el intercambio de dinero entre las multiples empresas participantes, cada vez que hay un problema de falta de pago, incumplimiento de contrato, promesas incumplidas, productos que son diferentes a lo estipulado en el contrato, etc, etc. Son ellos los que intervienen rapidamente como Arbitro y resuelven el problema muy rapidamente (dias o pocas semanas la mayoria de los casos) llegando a sancionar drasticamente a los infractores con multas y hasta la cancelacion de sus licencias para poder seguir trabajando en este rubro. Si queremos que el negocio de Agroexportacion realmente despegue y sea una herramienta de Desarrollo Nacional tenemos que construir un organismo como este (tal vez en el Peru podria empezarlo la Empresa Privada asociado con el Gobierno) de otra manera siempre sera la ley del mas "vivo" la que se imponga.
PACA: Perishable Agricultural Commodities Act.
Un abrazo y continua con tu campaña de educar a nuestros empresarios, hay mucho que aprender. 
Luis Delgado Glave
DRACO TRADING USA, INC luisdy@aol.com

----------


## JEANETTESANCHEZ

Bruno, la informalidad y el oportunismo campea en todas las áreas comerciales, lamentablemente cuando se empieza un negocio cualquiera sea el rubro uno se tiene que hace a la idea que alguien nos estafará o nos dejará plantados como te ha pasado a tí... es una vergüenza que tengamos que estar cuidándonos de nuestros compatriotas!!! Ojalá a través de medios como éste se puedan conocer para evitar malos ratos a gente que se inicia a emprender en este sector o en otro.

----------


## Juani Benavides

Estimado Bruno, soy nueva en este rubro, pero en todo negocio, sea comercializar, sea de consultoría, sea de académico, etc. siempre hay que cuidarse..., Siempre nos topamos con gente habladora o que muestra una careta ante un posible negocio o un negocio que ya se ha concretado, pero no investigamos con qué empresa o persona estamos negociando..., y ahí está nuestro grave error. Lo digo con mucha experiencia, cuando he ofrecido los servicios de consultoría en las empresas, hemos concretado el negocio, realizado la consultoría y finalmente no te quieren pagar lo que transaste o te pagan por puchos..., hasta cuando ellos decidan..., Por eso, tenemos que investigar a la persona y/o empresa..., en el mercado que se desenvuelven. Vivimos en un país donde la mentira, el robo, la sinvergüencería, es el pan de todos los días. Recuerda las elecciones para alcaldías y presidentes de la región... La gente ha votado por gente corrupta, que ha robado, es un delincuente en potencia..., pero ellos dicen: "No importa que robe, la cuestión que hace buenas obras". Entonces, en que  país vivimos... de la falta de ética y moral, mientras no tengamos claro los valores éticos en los negocios..., sobre todo de mucha gente que sólo quieren hacer dinero como sea, con angurria, sin importar que hay en su entorno ni quienes lo están apoyando y colaborando para que tengan éxito en sus negocios, no les importa nada..., sólo dinero, dinero y dinero..., Así que Bruno, cuídate mucho! Ojalá este hombre, te devuelva el dinero del cliente..., ésta es una lección grande para ti..., muchas de estas personas sólo se benefician de personas ingenuas y confiadas como tú y yo o como muchos otros miembros de tu página, que queremos que otros también tengan buenas oportunidades y sean conocidos en el mercado nacional como internacional. Mucha suerte y fuerza moral!. Juani Benavides

----------


## Walter Condezo

Saludos Bruno.
Es importante que esta situación con la Corporación Elohim, la hayas comentado en Agro-Forum. Realmente nuestro comercio exterior, todavía dista mucho de ser sólido y en crecimiento sostenido, no solamente en los volúmenes exportados y divisas ingresadas al país, sino en el cumplimiento estricto de los contratos. Como bien lo dices, debemos ser muy cuidadosos con los compromisos que asumimos en el interior y hacia el exterior, especialmente éste último, porque son las empresas y personas que adquieren nuestros productos los que directamente están apoyando a los productores peruanos a mejorar su calidad de vida. Espero que tus comentarios alturados y de llamado a la reflexión, exhorten a la Corporación Elohim, a recapacitar y cumplir con sus obligaciones.

----------


## CAFSAC

Hola Bruno, realmente no sabes como te entiendo, gracias a Dios, no me llegaron a estafar, pero si fueron muy desleales conmigo, este señor dice tener planta de proceso, tener campos, acuerdos con productores y demás, pero a las finales no tiene nada, por eso no puede cumplir seriamente.
Me vi muy perjudicado incluso tengo contrato firmado, pero bueno ese tipo de empresarios solo le hace daño nuestro querido país,  se de tu empeño en los proyectos y lo caballero que eres en los negocios, recuerdo mucho tu empeño en la chirimoya y nos toco ver lo difícil que es sacar esos proyectos.
Yo tambien estoy pasando algo similar con unos seudos productores en Piura, que me deben y todavía tienen la conchudez de decir que te devolverán la plata cuando puedan por que ahora no tienen ,tengo una promesa de pago para enero, sino me cumplen te pediré que publiques sus nombres, para que todos tengan cuidado con ellos también. 
Favor comunícate a 980531629,  
Fernando López S

----------


## mriocrespo

hola bruno 
no crei que conocias a aldo, yo lo conosco desde hace casi tres años, y confie en el, para unos proyectos de cadenas productivas y financiarlos con agrobanco en el bajo piura, arroz y frejoles, en el bajo piura santa cruz para ser mas preciso y cruz verde. 
arme mi grupo y este tipo me lo quito en forma desleal, prometiendoles el oro y el moro y el grupo de agricultores creyo mas en el que en mi... porque yo era mas realista pero el los floreo y los engatuzo... yo al retirarme de ali les hice una advertencia sobre la poca experiencia que tenia ese señor aldo en estos temas, pero igual prefirieron a el....aldo galvez les pidio 30 mil soles que todos los agricultores le dieron y luego desaparecio... querian involucrarme con el los agricultores pero yo di la cara y les dije... que si alguien de uds. me involucran con ese estafador los denuncio a uds. 
a la fecha se que ese caso sigue en pie... no les recomiendo ir a verlo a su casa en bellvista sullana, calle bernal, es un barrio bien peligroso, la policia entra pero con cuidado... esa direccion es al casa de su papa y el señor aldo no vive alli. 
saludos 
mario crespo

----------


## Enrique Sánchez

Estimado Bruno,
acabo de leer tu noticia sobre el caso de Corporación Elohim y es muy lamentable que todavía energumenos como este todavía se hacen llamar "empresarios".
Creo que la única forma de hacerles saber a la comunidad empresarial es denunciarlos públicamente, ya que el desprecio social es la mejor arma y ojalá así aprendan a cumplir todas sus obligaciones.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados  
Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, pues la indiferencia a la falta de ética y corrupción en el Perú, también es un grave problema que impide que el país y los peruanos desarrollemos como debiéramos. 
Aprovecho mi respuesta para contarles que siempre tengo dudas de si es conveniente hacer este tipo de denuncias a través de AgroFórum, pero antes de sus respuestas, les confieso que ya tenía pensado que si a alguien le parecía incorrecto o inadecuado que lo haga, le iba a responder que respetaba su opinión, pero que no dejaría de hacerlo; porque también creo que es importante educar. Quiero que el mensaje llegue a los jóvenes empresarios, porque como sabemos los que tenemos algo de lógica, el "prestigio" es una de las cosas más importantes en cualquier negocio, y cuando suceden estos casos, no solo se afecta el prestigio de uno mismo, sino que se afecta a la imagen de país y de todos los peruanos. 
No seré un colegio, pero el destino me permitió administrar un medio digital como AgroFórum, y creo que debemos al menos hacer el intento de "convencer" a los demás empresarios emprendedores que recién comienzan, que sean muy serios y profesionales a la hora de cerrar tratos con sus clientes, porque es la única manera de crecer profesionalmente. Tenemos que reducir al mínimo esa sensación de que en algún momento nos van a estafar, porque eso hace que los negocios se caigan y que nuestra economía se estanque. 
La informalidad y la poca seriedad en los agronegocios, es algo que afecta gravemente al negocio, pues todos tienen que desconfiar de todos si se trata de una primera vez, y es por esta razón que muchos de los negocios que hago no se cierran: *"por desconfianza". * Sin embargo, tengo que admitir que no todo lo que ha hecho Aldo en este negocio estuvo mal. Primero cumplió con enviar la uva al cliente que le había pagado 100% por adelantado, sólo que por un tema de tiempo, no se pudo completar el contenedor. Por otro lado, se nos pagó una comisión a mí y a mi socia broker por el servicio brindado (US$325 a cada uno). Y finalmente, puedo también decir a su favor, que al menos me sigue respondiendo para decirme que sí va a cumplir con el pago de lo que se le debe aún al cliente.  
Acabo de conversar con él, y sigo intentando hacerle entender de buena manera, que tiene que solucionar este tema para que la bola de nieve no siga creciendo; porque esto es solo el principio de lo que podría hacer para dañar su imagen o reputación de empresario, y probablemente, le termine saliendo más caro cuando no consiga con quién más trabajar. 
Con respecto a los cuidados que hay que tener a la hora de hacer agronegocios, siempre los tengo; pero aún así es imposible saber a plenitud quién te va a cumplir y quién no; y como muchas veces digo, el que no arriesga no gana. En agronegocios, siempre llegará el momento donde proveedor o cliente tengan que arriesgar su dinero para cerrar un trato, por lo que debemos trabajar para que los empresarios peruanos tengamos una buena reputación y así sea más fácil trabajar y cerrar buenos negocios. 
Mucho más sencillo sería también, si hubiera una institución nacional o internacional, que pueda hacer respetar los contratos con multas o prisión efectiva, para así ir filtrando el mercado y que solo queden los empresarios que sí saben cumplir, trabajando de manera seria y profesional. 
Confío en que Aldo va a pagar todo lo que debe aún, y espero que también solucione los problemas que tenga con otros clientes o productores,  porque todo en esta vida se paga tarde o temprano. 
Saludos y los mantendré informados sobre el desenlace de este incómodo episodio.

----------


## Ararat

Estas personas no actúan solos tienen un pool de personas que los asesoran para cometer sus delitos.
Pienso también que los hombres de leyes que no hacen nada para cambiar esta situación que perjudica a empresarios y trabajadores son también complices.
O hacen algo para que esto termine, o son complices; ese es mi único razonamiento. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## jose luis leon

La verdad que  mientras no tomemos conciencia de responsabilidad y seriedad en lo que hacemos, estamos en peligro de encontrarnos con este tipo de personas, donde  lo único que nos queda es tomar las prevenciones legales y seguir publicándolos para tratar de mejorar para el futuro. 
agradezco tu comentario, y gracias por informarlo. 
Saludos.

----------


## kikilin

Hola Bruno! Aplaudo tu valentía para tomar la decisión de publicar las malas acciones del "Señor" al que te refieres. Lamentablemente en nuestro país existen muchos "EMPRESARIOS" como el aludido, dispuestos a apropiarse de lo ajeno apenas la oportunidad se les presenta, aprovechándose de las personas de buena voluntad. Debemos tener en cuenta todos los suscriptores que a través de AGROFORUM, que tenemos una oportunidad para denunciar a estos malos individuos. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muchas gracias kikilin por tus palabras de apoyo, porque de verdad que este tema de la seriedad en los agronegocios es muy importante para el país y para todos los que trabajamos en este sector. No sé si será así, pero tengo la impresión que el negocios de comercialización de alimentos es uno de los más riesgosos, no sólo por el hecho de estar vendiendo productos perecibles, si no porque al parecer hay muchos oportunistas sin ética que "trabajan" en ese negocio, pero con malas intenciones. 
Recibo comentarios de grandes y pequeñas estafas en el sector,  pero son pocos los que se animan a denunciar a estos malos empresarios, por diversas razones que muchas veces es un tema de seguridad personal. De todas manera creo que debemos ser más decididos para para enfrentar este problema y así poner al descubierto a esas personas y/o empresas que les gusta el dinero fácil y ajeno, que con tanto esfuerzo gana cada uno de nosotros con su trabajo honesto y profesional. 
Tenemos una gran ventaja de poder contar hoy en día con las redes sociales, que si se utilizan responsablemente, pueden ser de gran ayuda para resolver muchísimos problemas en el sector; así que espero mis denuncias sirven de ejemplo para no quedarnos callados. Prefiero que las empresas proveedoras me dejen de ofrecer sus productos por este tipo de denuncias, a ser víctima y cómplice de un problema que afecta a muchísimo de los que estamos en agricultura y agronegocios. 
Con respecto al último caso denunciado, tengo la buena noticia que el implicado cumplió con hacer un segundo abono de US$500, así que en ese sentido hemos dado un paso adelante para resolver el problema que le generé a mi cliente por contactarlo con mi proveedor. Sin embargo, es importante que quede claro que aún cumpliendo con todos los abonos semanales como se comprometió Aldo, el daño igual ya está hecho.  
Con este caso nos hemos visto perjudicados el cliente en primer lugar, una bróker y yo como intermediarios, la imagen del país y de los agroexportadores peruanos, y finalmente Aldo que fue el proveedor.  Son estos casos los que hacen que en futuras negociaciones, la dificultades para cerrar sean aún mayores, pues el nivel de desconfianza creció entre todos los involucrados; y es ese nivel de confianza y desconfianza lo que permite cerrar los negocios en condiciones favorables o desfavorables. *
¡Cuidemos la imagen del país y aprendamos a hacer agronegocios de manera seria, honesta y profesional! ¡Nada de robos, estafas, incumplimientos y gatos por liebres!, que solo así podremos destacarnos como empresarios con los que se puede hacer negocios de manera segura... ¡Éxitos en el 2015 para todos ellos!*​

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, para informarles que finalmente se está dando lo que se veía venir; y es que ahora esta imitación barata de empresario, llamado *Aldo Javier Gálvez Gonzales (Corporación Elohim Business Corporation E.I.R.L)*, ya no contesta el teléfono al cliente, ni a mí, ni a la bróker con la que trabajamos este negocio (a quien incluso le faltó el respeto este pedazo de maricón). Ya no está en Facebook o ya me bloqueó, y lo mismo con el Facebook de su empresucha, así que era de esperarse que termine haciendo lo que temíamos: "*no pagar".* 
Tengan mucho cuidado los productores nacionales, proveedores de productos y servicios, e importadores extranjeros, porque no es para nada recomendable caer en las sucias manos de este ladrón mentiroso, que lo único que sabe hacer de verdad es inventar excusas para quedarse con dinero ajeno. Por eso, indigna saber que personas como ésta anden tranquilas por allí haciendo negocios en el Perú para embaucar a más personas, cuando debería existir alguna entidad que se encargue de ponerlos en vereda o sacarlos definitivamente del mercado, por el bien del país y de los agronegocios en el Perú. A falta de ello, mi compromiso con el cliente será poner en vitrina a este delincuente para que sea el sector mismo el que le ponga la cruz. 
Lo único que me queda por el momento es recomendarles a todos que recuerden bien su nombre, el nombre de su empresa y su horrible cara de embaucador que les dejo a continuación, para que no les pase lo mismo que a mi cliente y a mí, a quienes nos debe dinero y a quienes muy probablemente nunca nos pagará.  
¿Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia de qué se puede hacer para que esta sabandija le devuelva la plata a mi cliente al menos?, porque ya me cansé de pedirle las cosas de buena manera a este pobre diablo, esperando que así pague. La verdad es que desde que hice la denuncia aquí, y mucho antes que eso, este señor merecía todas mis críticas.  
Ya nos cruzaremos nuevamente Aldo, y yo no te voy a perdonar...  :Boxing:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

En todos lados se cuecen habas, y en especial el mundo de las exportaciones...  *4Fruit advierte de nuevo sobre una compañía* 
4Fruit ya había advertido sobre la compañía Renergy Entsorgungsmanagemetn und Rohstoffhandel GMBH a principios de diciembre; compañía que también opera bajo el nombre Renergy GMBH, en Ballindam, 13, 20095 Hamburgo. Los encargados de compra y directores de las compañías son: Murat Mustafa Sahin y Niels Christian Jacobsen. La página web es RENERGY | Energie verantwortungsvoll nutzen. 
Jan Bakker, de 4Fruit, afirma que la compañía todavía no ha pagado a pesar de sus promesas. “El 3 de diciembre Murat Mustafa Sahin se comunicó con nosotros por teléfono. Seguramente su situación se estaba complicando tras la anterior publicación en AGF.nl. Ahora regresa con una historia incoherente sobre facturas sin pagar en Rusia que hacen que él no pueda pagar”. 
Jan también ha sido telefoneado por parte de varios colegas de los Países Bajos. “El total de las facturas sin pagar salió a la luz un día después: más de 200.000. Murat también ha amenazado constantemente a nuestro encargado de compras y demanda 500 euros que aparentemente le dio a título privado como fianza, lo que es un completo sinsentido. Colegas, de nuevo, sean cuidadosos, estos delincuentes no se detienen ante nada y desaparecen en seguida sin dejar rastro. Estoy considerando denunciarlos a la Kriminal Polizei. La parte más extraña es que el director ejecutivo Niels Christian Jacobsen es también agente inmobiliario de una compañía de factoring y leasing cuya página web es www.flmakler.de”.  *El comerciante turco-alemán de productos hortofrutícolas resurge en Barendrecht* 
El comprador mencionado arriba, que utiliza el alias Murat Mustafa Sahin, ha vuelto a aparecer de repente en los Países Bajos tras desaparecer en Hamburgo, pero niega sistemáticamente sus antiguos lazos con Renergy, aunque varias personas han reconocido su voz. Ahora responde a otro nombre. Quién sabe, puede que sea incluso su verdadero nombre. Parece que ahora se llama Serat Karvulan (o algo parecido). Por si a alguien le interesa, se le puede localizar en el teléfono 0031 (0) 649089557. Parece que ha encontrado un lugar o ha alquilado una oficina en la compañía logística de Koopliedenweg, en Barendrecht, y ahora trata de comerciar con otro conjunto de compañías, esta vez con el truco de: “Doy precios prefijados y lo compruebo de antemano, así que no hay riesgo”. 
Sigue acercándose a compañías que hayan salido indemnes de la última ronda, es una persona muy “querida” en el mundo hortofrutícola. Parece haber dejado un rastro de varias toneladas de pérdidas en los Países Bajos el año pasado. Nosotros lo rastreamos la semana pasada y conseguimos hablar con él. Supuestamente debía venir a la oficina el viernes a hablar sobre el tema, primero a las 10, después a la 1, pero, como habrán adivinado, no apareció. La cita se volvió a aplazar, pero se repitió la historia y, de nuevo, no acudió. Sólo nos amenazó con llamar a un abogado si publicábamos algo”. 
Más información:
Jan Bakker 
4 Fruitcompany BV
Handelsweg, 30
2988 DB Ridderkerk
Países Bajos
Tel.: +31(0)180 641903 4 Fruit Company  ** 4 Fruit Company advierte sobre esta compañía y declara que está dispuesta a proporcionar más información al respecto. FreshPlaza.com no tiene ninguna responsabilidad sobre la información publicada arriba. FreshPlaza: Global Fresh Produce and Banana News no se hace responsable de esta información y por ello siempre se incluye el remitente del mensaje.*

----------


## joseenrique

Asi es Bruno, te respaldo. Asimismo hay algunos individuos que se razgan las vestiduras, cuando ellos son parte del problema. Lo digo por la Compania Agroch y el Sr Chacon, los cuales no muestran ninguna seriedad al momento de hacer negocios.

----------


## joseenrique

Sr Chacon parece que en 2 anos se olvido de lo dicho. A ver si aclara quien es Antonio Vas. Con Chavez Castillo de la corporacion Agroch la relacion es distinta, la cual deberia aclarar.
Jose Gaige

----------


## Ingeniera Saldivar

Hola Bruno estoy de acuerdo con el tema en mención, pero a la vez soy una empresaria en varios rubros y me va bien porque hago Buenos negocios juntamente con mis abogados asesores al lado, pues de momento te felicito por está tu página y a la vez felicitar a un participante el cual hecho grandes negocios en buena pro el sr. Chacon en la alta gerencia que hemos realizado. Cordiales Saludos 
Ing.Saldivar

----------


## joseenrique

Felicitaciones Ingeniera Saldivar que todo le vaya bien en los negocios. Seria interesante saber a que rubros se dedica Ud, desde que recien ingreso al forum hoy. Asimismo en que areas del agro labora, asi podra brindar sus conocimientos a los miembros de este grupo.
Con respecto al Sr Renzo Chacon, no se en que negocios participo con Ud, pero yo sencillamente anoto puntos concretos.
Bueno, bienvenida y que podamos compartir sus conocimientos y hacer negocios, puee brindarnos el nombre de su compania y area donde labora
Jose Gaige

----------

